# Japanese reels from Shimano



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Why does Japan get the sexy reels? With the exception of the new Stella SWB, the majority of Shimano's reels are not aesthetically pleasing. However, the Japanese markets appear to care much more about looking good while fishing.

The new Vanquish Special Edition looks da bomb! :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

I'll get some photos for you chubbs and tell you what they feel like early next week


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

CanuckChubbs said:


> Why does Japan get the sexy reels? With the exception of the new Stella SWB, the majority of Shimano's reels are not aesthetically pleasing. However, the Japanese markets appear to care much more about looking good while fishing.
> 
> The new Vanquish Special Edition looks da bomb! :lol:


It's not just the reels
Have you seen the clothing and accessories they get over there?
Its so much about looking cool, complete with weird hand gestures, bizarre words etc
It's all about image


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Australian market generally gets the generic looking crap because that's what sells.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Japan's all about the bling. Just look what Megabass comes up with after pimping Daiwa reels.

At any rate, purchasing JDM stuff online from Australia is getting easier and easier. Warranty issues aside, you can pick up a lot of the JDM stuff cheaper than buying the unpimped versions from domestic retailers.

Note however, a lot of the JDM Shimano models have the same names as reels here but sport different specs. I'm almost certain that the JDM biomaster and Twinpower are not the same as the reels sold here under the same name.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bretto said:


> Japan's all about the bling. Just look what Megabass comes up with after pimping Daiwa reels.
> 
> At any rate, purchasing JDM stuff online from Australia is getting easier and easier. Warranty issues aside, you can pick up a lot of the JDM stuff cheaper than buying the unpimped versions from domestic retailers.
> 
> Note however, a lot of the JDM Shimano models have the same names as reels here but sport different specs. I'm almost certain that the JDM biomaster and Twinpower are not the same as the reels sold here under the same name.


And some of them are exactly the same despite being told they're not (and warranty not being offered)
Case in point: Shimano Stella 1000FD


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

Saw the new Stella and vanquish today and may I say they look sweet in the black and gold trim. I'll get some pictures and stuff when I get to my local, over here that is and some pics with my new camera wich was a bargin at $115 for a Nikon S9300


----------

